# Domestic x Lynx/bobcat? link to pictures. . .



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, I'm not sure they are cats. 
I actually believe they are hybrids. 
They are less than 3 months old and the male kitten, Einstein, he has the face, feet and body that is totally not kittycat like.. He doesn't look like a normal cat. He doesn't even act like a normal cat. In fact, he is almost completely unmanagable, and he takes a snap at anything that moves. 
He has the tuffs of hair on the end of his ears, and he has these huge paws. . . 
His legs are stripped brown and grey and so is his mask. 
Is it possible? 
If it is, this may be the reason the mama cat deserted her brood. 
even now, Rissy hates the kittens with a passion. She won't let them within 2 feet of her. 
I have bite marks on my hand right now . . . . *am I officially losing it?* A few weeks ago I would have denied it but . . . .he has HUGE paws and he acts like crazy sometimes . . .

:shocked: and I cut myself this morning and he tried to eat me . . . . :shocked: 
Either he is a hybrid or I may have the very first vampire kitty in america. . . . lol.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Do you remember those kittens I bottle raised?*

http://www.messybeast.com/small-hybrids/rufus-lynx-hybrids.htm

I think I just answered my own question . . . 
Do you want to see a pix of him?


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Do you remember those kittens I bottle raised?*

I was going to say that a hybrid is certainly possible but you found that answer. I'd love to see pictures of him.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Do you remember those kittens I bottle raised?*

I will take a picture of him this afternoon yet. 
He is an absolutely gorgeous little thing.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Do you remember those kittens I bottle raised?*

http://www.xanga.com/I_Will_Not_Be_Moved/weblog
pictures here . . . . 
I didn't want to crop them . . .
And altho you can't see them int he pix, he does have tufts.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

oh wow that would be so cool, i love bobcats  

I think Puff is somehow part racoon or squirrel because of her tail
Or maybe just wild cat xD


and the blong think wouldnt load for me today, because my computer has issues lol.
I'll try load it again later.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Very cute!

I have extensive experience in exotic mammals, including hybridized canines and cats, both big and small.

I would haphazard a guess that your little cutie is not a hybrid. He certainly has a "wild" look to him, though! What a darling. I would say he has a large amount of an oriental breed in him, with likely Maine **** in there as well. The result is a great looking wild little kitty there.

As for him biting you, that's just naughty kitten behavior. I'm sure you are teaching him that is unacceptable. :greengrin: 

Like I said, he is gorgeous. If I were closer and he was for adoption, I would give him a home in a heartbeat.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i'm sorry but he's def not a hybrid

my friend has a cat that looks JUST like that.. she calls it a ragdoll cat


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

my bestest friend has a domestic X lynx hybrid. theyre REALLY huge with ear tufts.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

He's nice to look at . . .but he needs a desperate attitude adjustment. He bites like crazy . . .
And on the things that makes him look weird is the fact that his hindlegs are longer than his front legs, which is really weird. Thanks everyone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is so cool ......but man......... the biting...ouch.... :shocked:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Get a squirt bottle and give him a good squirt in the face when he acts up. :wink:


----------

